

Ask HN: Has Youtube been Hacked? - hardxxxtarget


======
hardxxxtarget
I'm getting the following message "500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation."

------
jigneshhk
They are changing UI. I guess.

